

I need a partner for a news evaluation website (like digg.com) - devgreek
http://www.throbit.com
I am looking for a database &amp; index manager, a php &amp; mysql developer, a web designer (css &amp; photoshop) and a security expert. Contact me for more details at devgreek@gmail.com. I will share with anyone interested my earnings.
======
devgreek
contact me at devgreek@gmail.com

